# My (new to me) Moots Vamoots is here!



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

FedEx just dropped off my Moots Vamoots frameset (stock 59cm), which I bought off a guy on the Serotta forum. I'm very very excited, and now have to wait at least a week for the rest of the parts to arrive before it can be built up. It'll be Campy Chorus-equipped, with my Ksryium wheelset. 

This is my first Ti addition to my stable, which consists of a Parlee Z3 Compact and a c. 1980 Gios Torino (my racing bike from back in the day!).

Thanks for the input from the forum, when I asked about purchasing a used Moots a few weeks ago.


----------



## KleinMan (Mar 10, 2004)

I just got mine from wrenchscience. Awesome bike and rides just like the one I demoed in colorado back in june. I put a set of velocity aeroheads with speedsefic hubs (mike garcia) on mine. campy chorus all around except record front derailleur. Tips the scales at 16.53 lbs (57cm). :thumbsup:


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice.
Love my Compact more every time I ride it.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

KleinMan - looks great! I'll post a pic once it's built up, which I'm hoping will be this weekend. My UPS tracker says that my Campy Chorus gruppo will be delivered on Friday! That's all I'm waiting on, so it won't be too long.


----------



## KleinMan (Mar 10, 2004)

wgp said:


> KleinMan - looks great! I'll post a pic once it's built up, which I'm hoping will be this weekend. My UPS tracker says that my Campy Chorus gruppo will be delivered on Friday! That's all I'm waiting on, so it won't be too long.


Thanks. This bike is astounding, compared to my Klein QP. I have ridden the Moots 3 times now and it just gets better and better. There is no placebo effect here, as I can pull bigger gears on the flats and uphills and the bike is just plain ole' super smooth. I was on the fence about the Italia SLR Carbino seat, as I have a bonny butt, but it is by far the most comfortable saddle I have ever had. I still need to put my aerobars on, but so far it rides great. My only gripe is it came with 40cm FSA energy bars and I usually ride with 46cm. A little narrow, but I can live with it till next spring. I should have told the builders, but they didn't ask either, so nobodys fault I guess.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Finally added a photo to this thread! See first post -


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

wgp said:


> Finally added a photo to this thread! See first post -


Hi, I was just wandering, what size is that frame?

It looks great btw.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Stock 59cm nenad


----------

